# Solved: Cellphone interceptor with TV remote?



## Book (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey,

I just watched this video,




and I'm really confused about this. It says you can listen to cellphone conversations using a TV remote (?) and a microphone. I just can't possibly image the way this works. I also tried it and it didn't work. Plus, all google results about the "cell phone interceptor" link to this same video. I'd say it's a hoax but the comments seem to be contradicting. What are your thoughts on this?

A comment on this video from a youtube user:
Since a remote control uses a transmission of infra-red energy, and a cell phone uses microwave digital bursts in packets that are then reconverted to speech and comes out the other end, a cell phone, the microwaves after passing through objects and bouncing about increase the wavelength into the infra-red spectrum, thus allowing only those trannsmissions that have been sufficiently slowed by solid objects and multiple bounces to be picked up.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's total BS.


----------



## Book (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, seems like it..

I've just noticed the dumbness of the youtube comment I listed above: the microwaves already have longer wavelength than infra-red, so they can't be increasing their wavelength to reach that spectrum. Not that it originally made sense though...

Why do people really make such videos? Why do others comment that it actually worked for them, and swear by it? And WHY would other sites link to the same video without even checking the facts (I found the same video being hosted on many sites besides youtube!)?

EDIT: Just had to see some more of these householdhacker videos to be convinced that the're fake. The sad thing is that when people realise that this guy is shooting videos just for the purpose of ruining your household, he may very easily change the name by which he posts, and start all over again.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> It's total BS.


No it's not!

It's actually complete and utter BS


----------

